# albino yellow belly



## SK Reptiles (Nov 14, 2011)

my albino royal has a yellow belly, as far as i was aware they are normally white. 

I have a few possible reason but wondered if someone could shed light on the fact

1) Im a complete :bash: and albino royals bellies are yellow
2) The albinos belly goes yellow before shedding (not that ive noticed it before)
3) Could the Yellow Belly Gene be present

I dont know much about the yellow belly gene as it hasnt interested me before so dont know what im actually looking for marker wise

Thanks for any advice


----------



## SK Reptiles (Nov 14, 2011)

anyone?


----------



## South West Regius (Jul 27, 2012)

If you bought it as an Albino, chances are...it is just an Albino. There are visual signs of the yellowbelly gene. 

1) Belly flames!
2) A yellow belly :Na_Na_Na_Na:
3) Tram Lines on the belly

But I have found tram lines and belly flames are a common trait in other morphs too. Basically if your unsure and the breeder/person you bought your Royal from is unsure then ONE way to be 100% is to breed your Albino to a Yellowbelly!

If it is an Albino Yellowbelly you will produce

25% Normal/Wild Type, Het Albino
50% Yellow Belly, Het Albino
25% Ivory, Het Albino

If it is just Albino you will produce

50% Normal/Wild Type, Het Albino
50% Yellowbelly, Het Albino

Hope this helps!


----------

